# Database Discussions > Sybase >  sybase stored procedure

## uttamrao

I  have to use a stored procedure in one of my sql statement 
e.g.
UPDATE tbTable
SET fdField1 = myProc ( fdField2, fdField3)
WHERE
fdField4=someval

its giving error as sybase allows only built in functions here.

It was possbile in oracle by creating a function.
Any help? Any workarounds?

----------

